
The new TLDs are here, do you really need Yourname.BLARGH? - StuntPope
http://blog.easydns.org/2014/03/28/the-new-tlds-are-here-email-guru-holdings-blah-blah-blah
======
ThePhysicist
One TLD that stands out from the rest is .HIV:

-It's the first TLD ever bought by a non-profit initiative: [http://www.dothiv.org](http://www.dothiv.org) (based in Berlin, Germany)

-Their goal is to create the "red ribbon" of the digital age

-Revenues generated through the sale of these domains will be used to raise funds in support of projects that fight HIV

-Companies that buy .hiv addresses can pledge to donate a given amount of money to the initiative each time somebody visits their site, thus creating a clever system of micro-donations.

In my opinion this is an ingenious idea and one of the most creative uses of
domain names I've seen so far.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Does this mean DDoSing a .hiv address will send a ton of cash to dothiv.org?

~~~
computer
It's a pledge, so likely voluntary, not automatic.

------
kyyd
I welcome the new domains, how else would my bike get the web page it
deserves? [http://kyle.bike/](http://kyle.bike/)

~~~
Ellipsis753
That's cool. Is it live?

~~~
9ac345a5509a
It's a looped gif: [http://kyle.bike/bike.gif](http://kyle.bike/bike.gif)

~~~
Ellipsis753
Thank you. :)

------
wesleyac
Whenever people talk about new tlds, I always think mostly about names like
google.con or googl.ecom. Yeah, yeah, it's cool that you can get some awesome
tld, but I don't see the point. What's wrong with .com/org/net?

~~~
glenstein
I would invert the question. What's wrong with more options?

The thing that really strikes me every time the new TLD subject comes up, is
that there's always a percentage of people who want to forbid creation of
certain TLDs for unpredictable, idiosyncratic reasons.

~~~
Retric
Automatic spam filters and search engines are going to down rank them heavily.
It's hard to automatically evaluate domain names such as xkcd but anything
under .ecom is probably trash.

~~~
glenstein
That's supposed to be a reason for forbidding it?

Anybody could have any number of reasons for wanting a particular domain.
Maybe someone will make the next del.icio.us? Maybe a TLD you don't like
completes a word or phrase that makes a good brand, or is part of the next big
viral trend that goes on to shape our culture in ways we wouldn't have
anticipated.

Maybe people are just okay with being penalized by search engines because
that's counterbalanced by other objectives. etc.

~~~
Retric
I was not suggesting that we should ban those domain names. However, using one
is probably a bad idea, which makes adding them a waste of time. In the end
there being added because companies know they can sell those domain names not
because there useful.

A more useful option IMO is to have things default to .com if someone does not
enter a domain name like how you can avoid country codes or area codes when
dialing long distance.

However, by adding a huge list of TLD's your removing that option. Even worse
while .edu means something WTF does .cow or .zzl mean? At best there is simply
going to be another .com land grab except now seeing yourbank.bank or
yourbank.bnk does not mean it's actually yourbank.

So yea, I do think it's a bad idea.

~~~
glenstein
As if to prove my point, you're using really random, idiosyncratic reasons to
prevent creation of TLDs, and neglecting to consider that they might have any
number of values we are yet to anticipate.

They don't _need_ a reason to be added, other than offering more choice and
more possibilities. You can not like them all you want, that doesn't mean they
won't have value or that people shouldn't be free to explore the possibilities
as they please.

------
karangoeluw
I have [http://have.tips/](http://have.tips/) and I have no idea what to do
with it. Any tips? (see what I did there?)

------
dewey
"which by the way, you can already do here in Toronto with .TO)" [0]

What's up with that? Is there something I'm missing or are they just selling
tonga [1] domains under the toronto label now?

[0] [http://web.to/](http://web.to/) [1]
[http://www.tonic.to/](http://www.tonic.to/)

~~~
JamilD
It's not unique to Toronto; Los Angeles is encouraging local businesses to use
Laos' TLD (c.f. [http://www.la](http://www.la))

------
mhurron
.blargh sounds like a great TLD for a blog.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Myself, I'm hoping for .blag

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The number of new TLDs is rather ridiculous.

That said, I can't say I mind all of them. Scotland and Scottish culture will
finally get their own domain - .scot - which will be great.

~~~
technifreak
great.scot is already taken.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Is it? I didn't know they were taking registrations yet.

I'm determined to get great.scot myself.

------
computer
With uncommon domain extensions I always fear that they might jack up the
rates at some point in the future, going from $20/year to $250/year or even
more.

Still, my personal site and email is on a fairly obscure country TLD, and I
hope they will never do something like that, being a country and all. With
these new TLDs for which companies paid large amounts of money, who knows what
might happen?

Does anyone know if such a bait and switch has ever happened in domain-land?

~~~
thaumaturgy
> _With uncommon domain extensions I always fear that they might jack up the
> rates at some point in the future, going from $20 /year to $250/year or even
> more._

I sincerely wish that this would happen with _all_ domain registrations. Maybe
not $250/yr, but $100/yr would be OK.

It wouldn't bother anybody that owns a few domains for business or even
personal use.

It would slow down spamming techniques that rely on registering lots of
different domains.

It would almost entirely halt domain squatting.

~~~
eropple
Are you kidding? I know, and in the past have hosted, portfolios for a number
of artists. People making $20k a year pre-tax. $100 is a _lot_ to a lot of
people.

Comments like this are why this weird social closure that so many tech people
delight in is so disturbing.

~~~
thaumaturgy
Well, this has been an enlightening thread. Free or cheap health care? HN will
debate the shit out of that. Cheap domain names? Sacred cow.

There's a lot I think I could say about this. I've been a pretty poor dude in
the past, and not terribly wealthy now, even if it is in one of the richest
countries in the world.

But I don't expect I could have a good conversation about it here.

------
wikiburner
Does anyone know of listings or a resource guide for when each TLD is going
live and the registrars that are selling them?

I have a couple of domain hacks that I've been interested in that I want to
use for a project.

~~~
garrettgrimsley
[http://blog.europeandomaincentre.com/infographics-launch-
dat...](http://blog.europeandomaincentre.com/infographics-launch-dates-for-
the-617-new-gtlds/)

Does not work well on mobile.

------
wudf
is there a .js? if not we should probably build an ad-hoc framework to support
it

~~~
sbegaudeau
TLDs with two letters are only for countries:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country_code_top-
level_domain](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country_code_top-level_domain)

